# Teclado y display de 7 segmentos



## hlopezrd (Nov 22, 2006)

Saludos a todos.
Es la primera vez que escriboy quiero decir este foro es de lo mejor, encuentro interesane la mayoria de espuestas que se dan asi como la participacion.

Bueno, lo que deseo hacer es un teclado con numeros de 1 al 8 y que haya una 'tecla' que sea como aceptar el numero digitado y otra que lo borre (queda claro que este numero debe presentarse en el display). Lo tengo que hacer para 3 digitos, pero me conformo con saber como hacerlo para 1 inicialmente.

Esto es posible?
Gracias de anteman.


----------



## Braulio (Nov 22, 2006)

Creo que con un microcontrolador sería mas fasil resolver tu problema, te recomiendo el AT89C52 o el PIC 16F877.

Para el teclado usa uno matricial como este:










Aquí una pequeña descripción de como usarlo:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/teclado-matricial-pic-eeprom-4136/

Puedes usar el * y el # para las funciones q dices, eso tendrías q especificarlo en el programa del micro.

Para tu problema puedes hacerlo co los display de 7 segmento par lo q tienes q multiplexar los 3 display y eso no se hacer muy bién. Te recomiedo mejor que uses una pantalla lcd puede ser cualquiera q sea gobernada por el HD44780 de HITACHI que es la mas popular

Para programar el lcd aqui estan algunos links y recomendaciones:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/programar-lcd-4168/

Ahora para aprender a programar el micro en si, aquí dejamos algunos consejos: 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/recomendacion-libro-sobre-programacion-4072/

Espero te sirva. Salu2:

BRAULIO


----------



## hlopezrd (Nov 24, 2006)

Muchas gracias Braulio,
Comenzare a investigar


----------



## Braulio (Nov 25, 2006)

No hay por qué, cualquier duda que tengas siempre puedes preguntar en el foro, en la sección de microcontroladores conosí verdaderos gurus en el tema... 
Salu2:

BRAULIO


----------



## hlopezrd (Nov 30, 2006)

Saludos,

Resulta que despues de tener mi teclado casi listo con PIC, resulta que no lo puedo usar.
El prof. quiere que lo haga con un codificacor. :s
Se supone que es mas simple, pero me siento algo confundido, alguien tiene algun buen manual o referencia de los codificadores?


Gracias.


----------



## Braulio (Nov 30, 2006)

AQUI describe la implementación de del control de un motor a pasos, pero en la pag 3 explica un poco acerca del 74C922, un IC dedicado solo ha obtener datos del teclado matricial, tb puedes buscar su hoja de datos.

Otro que vi por ahí es el MC14419, puedes bajarte la hoja de datos de AQUI pero creo que el documento esta bien pobre. Salu2:

BRAULIO


----------



## Braulio (Nov 30, 2006)

He estado biendo y creo que usar el 74922 es bien fasil, el IC hace su misión completa automáticamente: cada vez que alguien preciona una tecla, el valor en binario aparece en la salida, con este diagrama veras:

http://www.subirimagenes.com/imagenes/550474decodificador teclado matricial.JPG

Salu2:

BRAULIO


----------



## _cannavaro_ (Nov 30, 2006)

Hola oye Braulio recuerdas que tu pusiste en un foro tu programa en el 89C52 para el teclado y pues programe mi micro, pero aun me falta hacer la prueba en estos momentos me dispongo a hacerlo, pero como ves es mas recomendable este integrado que mencionas.. porque se ve que es mas sencillo... otra cosa en tu programa para el teclado para que utilizas los dos displays, despliegas los dos numeros que se han presionado o de que forma se realiza esto...

Muchas Gracias 

Saludos desde Mexico!!!


----------



## Braulio (Nov 30, 2006)

Claro, para hacerlo experimentalmente, resulta mas sencillo, aunque la poca experiencia que tengo me dice que cuando mas hardware uses, son mas probables los problemas y errores, pero si superas eso, mejor por ti, adelante...

La ventaja de tener todo integrado en un solo chip, en este caso el microcontrolador es que una vez que el programa esta completamente depurado, es mas seguro el éxito de tu proyecto.
Ahora, si tienes que usar tu proyecto para un fin concreto, tener todo integrado en el mismo chip, no solo es mas económico, sino q tb mas eficiente y confiable.
Te digo esto porque la aplicación del teclado matricial va casi siempre ligada a la de una pantalla (puede ser una LCD), y ambos juntos por lo general no es mas que la parte secundaria de tu verdadero proyecto, . Por ejm. si quieres controlar la velocidad de un motor lo importante es el algoritmo de control, la retroalimentación, la medición de la velocidad, los actuadores, etc, etc, el ingreso y displayado de datos se convierte en un complemento.
Y si todo eso lo pueden hacer 1 micro bien macho, ¿no crees que es mejor en todo sentido?
Bueno esa es la idea de tener integrado varias cosas en una sola.

En cuanto al diagrama, si, los display los coloque para observar el número tecleado, cuando pulsas un número aparece en el display de la derecha y cuando pulsas otro, este desplaza al primero hacia la izquierda. a la tercera pulsación se limpia todo y se empieza de nuevo.

Olvidé comentarte que ese ckto lo hice como prueba (te habras fijado los nombres), una prueba previa para integrarlo luego a un proyecto mayor (proyecto que por cierto aun no me funciona completamente ops y aunque me funcionó correctamente al implemetarlo, recién recuerdo que le hice unos pequeños ajustes en el tiempo de retrazo durante el barrido (¿era hacerlo + lento o + rápido? ops: no recuerdo bién), pero como esta funcionaba, algo incómodamente al teclear pero funcionaba.
Como esa parte del código hace ya buen tiempo que lo hice, y corregido, ahora es parte de un código mas grande se me hace un poco difisil aislarlo otra vez... pero estoy seguro que tu lo puedes corregir  si te incomoda mucho ese detalle, para eso te sugiero que lo simules en el mismo proteus, usando las herramientas del menu DEBUG, eso es, durante la simulación, usando puntos de pausa puedes ver el código del programa.
Por lo demás no debería haber problemas...
Bueno cualquier otra cosa, no dudes en preguntar, q si no puedo yo no faltará algun otro despistado que te ayude 
Salu2:

BRAULIO


----------



## andbrs (Jun 17, 2013)

hola que tal
resulta que tengo que realizar un proyecto en el cual por medio de un teclado matricial 4*3 mostrar ese numero por medio de un 7 segmentos, estuve buscando una especie de decodificador que me pasara los 7 bits que me entrega el teclado a 4 bits para un 7447,pero no lo encontre podrían decirme un integrado que cumpla esta función 
(por supuesto no se pueden utilizar microcontroladores solo compuertas)
gracias de antemano


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 17, 2013)

Hola andres1594

El MM74C922
Sus hojas de datos las puedes bajar de aquí:  [/COLOR]http://www.alldatasheet.com/

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## andbrs (Jun 17, 2013)

mr carlos muchas gracias voy a investigar


----------

